#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Σωλήνες θέρμανσης στο δάπεδο

## dimitrisgr

Να κανω μια ερώτηση.

Ανέλαβα και έκανα τα ηλεκτρολογικά σε έναν γνωστό μου, 2 οικοδομών πριν αρκετά χρόνια, ένα 3 όροφο και ένα 2 όροφο, σύνολο 5 δηλ. Κατά την εργασία που έκανα ο ιδιοκτήτης έφερε έναν υδραυλικό και που υπέδειξε.

1 Θέσεις για τα σώματα για να μην πέσουν πάνω σε πρίζες.
2 Θέσεις για της γραμμές του λέβητα.

Σε ερώτησή μου για ηλεκτροβάνες μου είπε να μην βάλω γιατί θα κατέβουν όλες οι σωλήνες στον λέβητα, οπως και δεν έβαλα δηλαδή. Επίσης ρώτησα αν θα πρέπει να περάσει πρώτα της δικές του και μετά να βάλω της ηλεκ/κες και μου απάντησε οτι όχι θα βάλει της δίκες του από πάνω μην με ανησυχεί αυτό.

Πριν μερικες μέρες που αποφάσισε να συνεχίσει της εργασίες ο ιδιοκτήτης, (και πολλή κακός κατά την γνώμη μου) έφερε έναν άλλο υδραυλικό ο οποίος τι μου έκανε. Μου ξήλωσε ολα τα τσέρκια απο της σωλήνες που είχα βάλει στο δάπεδο για να βάλει και καλά της δικές του (για τα σώματα μόνο) καθώς του νερού είχαν μπει από παλιά από τον άλλο. Εκτός αυτού μου έσπασε και αρκετες και έφαγα 3-4 μέρες μόνο και μόνο να διορθώσω της σωλήνες μου.

Επίσης αυτός έβαλε και ηλεκτροβάνες, και αναγκάστηκα έριξα και νέες γραμμές.

Τελος το άλλο που μου έκανε ήταν οτι έβγαλε σε άλλο μέρος από αυτό που είχα συνεννοηθεί με τον προηγούμενο της σωλήνες για τον λέβητα και κάθισα και ξήλωνα γραμμες δυστυχώς....

Όταν τον ρώτησα γιατί έγινε αυτό μου άπαντα οτι, οι σωλήνες για τα σώματα πρέπει να μην κάνουν καθόλου κούρμπα αλλα να ειναι ευθείες γιατί θα μαζεύει αέρα εκεί και δεν θα εχει απόδοση το σώμα και ο κυκλοφορητής δεν θα μπορεί να γυρίσει το νερό!!!!

Η μεγαλύτερη σωλήνα μου ειναι φ16 στο πάτωμα, Είναι δυνατών να στέκει αυτό που είπε η το είπε για δικαιολογία?


Ποια ειναι η γνώμη σας?

----------


## Xάρης

Οι σωλήνες μπορούν να κάνουν κούρμπα αλλά όχι προς τα πάνω, μόνο προς τα κάτω, δηλαδή σε μορφή "υ". 
Πράγμα που είναι σύνηθες.
Για να γίνει πρέπει να σκαφτεί λίγο το σκυρόδεμα της πλάκας.
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, το εύκολο είναι να μην υπάρχουν καθόλου κούρμπες.

----------

dimitrisgr

----------


## dimitrisgr

Μάλιστα. Δηλαδή ακόμα και για τόσο λίγο ύψος υπάρχει θέμα. Παντως στου νερού στο δάπεδο εκεί που υπήρχε διασταύρωση έσκαψε οπως λες λίγο το μπετό και της χτύπησε να έρθουν ίσια με την πλάκα και πέρασε της δικές του ευθεία.

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, έστω και μικρή κούρμπα προς τα πάνω αρκεί για να παγιδευτεί αέρας στους σωλήνες θέρμανσης.

----------

